
Announcing Sourcegraph 3.0 - atriix
https://about.sourcegraph.com/blog/sourcegraph-3.0/
======
beliu
Sourcegraph CTO here. We're incredibly excited to announce Sourcegraph 3.0.
This is a big release for us, with new language support, more extension APIs,
significant performance improvements, and contributions from almost two dozen
folks in open source.

Many thanks to our users, customers, and contributors. If you have any
questions, we'll do our best to answer them here!

